# Groundfighting in or near Louisville, KY



## pesilat (Apr 11, 2003)

Hey all. I'm a competent groundfighter with more understanding than mat time. I'm hoping to find someone in Louisville who can help me work on my ground game.

I'm not at all opposed to actually training as a student in a class. But what I'm mostly looking for is experienced groundfighters who're willing to "roll" so I can get mat time to hone what I have.

Most of my groundfighting repertoire comes from Harimau Silat but I'm more than willing to train with anyone with a background in any groundfighting system.

Mike


----------



## Ground Dragon (Apr 30, 2003)

I know there are a couple of bjj schools in Louisville, both run by purple belts.  Not sure if that is what you're looking for, but if so check out the listings on bjj.org.  I'm pretty sure they are listed there.


----------



## pesilat (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ground Dragon _
> *I know there are a couple of bjj schools in Louisville, both run by purple belts.  Not sure if that is what you're looking for, but if so check out the listings on bjj.org.  I'm pretty sure they are listed there. *



Cool. It's not specifically what I'm looking for but it should work. While I'm not specifically interested in learning the system of BJJ, I'm also not opposed to training in a class and learning about it. It may, at least, serve to get my foot into the local grappling scene and help me make connections with people who're willing to roll with me and help me solidify what I have and help me develop further in that area.

Thanks. I'll go to bjj.org and try to get hooked up 

Mike


----------

